# Hp Deskjet psc 1315 Series (Need Driver Support)



## felixrussell (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello to every can you help me to find a Hp Deskjet psc 1315 Series Driver support to the printer:winkgrin: I need your help and responce thank you. :sayyes: :grin: 

Thanks you.. to your responce and


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day felixrussell, and Welcom to TSF!

Try going here, its the Hp website download page for your printer.

Post back with the results.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Just a quick comment, HP have two different drivers for the same machine,one basic driver that works well or a full of crap driver that is very large. 
Try the basic one and if that's not for you replace it with the full one


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Do not know this works for sure, however try the Deskjet 990c driver that is resident in XP.

JamesO


----------

